# Chausson Welcome 76



## cartechblue

considering buying a Chausson Welcome 76
Anybody have any feedback on this model or Chausson in general I have been a Swift owner and fancy a change hopefully for the better.


----------



## finyar

Hi There, 
I am on my fourth Chausson camper and am very happy with them. Only drawback is that it can be a little hard getting specific parts, that said it has never caused me a major problem

Regards
Raymond


----------



## Spacerunner

I've had my Chausson Welcome for over three years and have been very pleased with it. 
I purchased from Highbridge Motorhomes in Somerset who have been great to deal with.
Very few problems have arisen and when they have Highbridge have dealt with them swiftly and competently. 
The thing that has really impressed me is that all the equipment has always worked properly, so much so that it is all now taken for granted that when, for instance, the water heater is switched on its going to work.

We have used the motorhome both in very warm and very cold temperatures and been happy with its performance.

As for getting spares, Highbridge appear to have an excellent rapport with Chausson's spares department. They hold many smaller components in stock at their workshop's spares counter.


----------



## tempest

Hi we bought our welcome suite last december from premier motorhomes. the build was very good. no real faults, and have now done 8000miles.across france spain germany & belgium. what few problems with the van were dealt with promptly and i would recomend the van to anyone. we have had problems with the fiat side which has been a different story altogether, but that applies to any model on a fiat chassis. Go for it and enjoy. : :


----------



## cartechblue

Spacerunner said:


> I've had my Chausson Welcome for over three years and have been very pleased with it.
> I purchased from Highbridge Motorhomes in Somerset who have been great to deal with.
> Very few problems have arisen and when they have Highbridge have dealt with them swiftly and competently.
> The thing that has really impressed me is that all the equipment has always worked properly, so much so that it is all now taken for granted that when, for instance, the water heater is switched on its going to work.
> 
> We have used the motorhome both in very warm and very cold temperatures and been happy with its performance.
> 
> As for getting spares, Highbridge appear to have an excellent rapport with Chausson's spares department. They hold many smaller components in stock at their workshop's spares counter.


----------



## findlaters

*Welcome 76*

We bought a Welcome 76 a couple of months ago. Only done 1000 miles and spent 9 nights in it, but really pleased with it so far. We also changed from a Swift (630G) but only because the layout wasn't right for us. I find the Chausson much easier to drive as the sixth gear is a lower ratio which makes it is possible to use it more. The cruise control is great as well. No problems with the build to date, as previously mentioned everything just works.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

*Re: chausson welcome 76*



cartechblue said:


> considering buying a Chausson Welcome 76
> Anybody have any feedback on this model or Chausson in general I have been a Swift owner and fancy a change hopefully for the better.


Have a chat to Paul or Martin at Caravannes Rapido, Wokingham as they are now Chausson distributors.

Excellent dealerhsip.

Peter


----------



## cartechblue

many thanks for you advice


----------



## cartechblue

the same applies to us we now fancy a fixed bed, thank you for information


----------



## geraldandannie

Fantastic vans  

Gerald


----------



## Pet12

We have a 76, 2 year old now no troubles at all good fixed bed, and plenty of storage, a good alround MH on the new Fiat which is excellent to drive. Pete :BIG:


----------



## tomm1

We have the chausson flash 08 model (fiat based ) Reg year late 2008, purchased in Aug this year .Our only concern was if the 250 engine reverse judder would rear its ugly head. To date no particular problems .Although will keep an eye on that . 

Build quality is reasonable , comfort levels good , reasonably quiet road & engine noise levels when on the move .Have just returned from a 15-16 hundred mile trip around UK . MH never missed a beat throughout . And the trip included a good testing ground of going via the Scottish hill and mountain country , up to Skye and return. Fuel consumption , if the onboard computer is of any reasonable accuracy = around the 27mpg mark. All in , we are well pleased with the 08 .


----------



## Agilityman

Sorry to rain on the parade, but these are the faults I found with my 2011 Chausson Flash S2:-

1, Black hot-air duct cover under bed re-cut to allow ducting to connect properly to terminal under bed just outside bathroom door. The ducting was so stretched it was not fully home in the terminal and was allowing the hot air to escape in the under bed void.

2, Bathroom hot-air duct terminal fixed permanently to the wall (internal part of terminal – under bed). This kept dropping off, separating from the external part of the terminal. I also bedded the external part of the terminal with silicone to the shower wall. I would have thought this should have been done as the shower water would find its way into the wooden shower wall?

3, Thetford WC flush button bezel fixed properly. The cut-out in the wooden wall was too large, allowing the bezel to move and gape.

4, Shelf under the bed (next to wardrobe) not level. One of the support blocks needed re-fixing lower down to level the shelf.

5, Water piping and electrical ducting in WC housing needed re-distribution and discard of original fixing (this fixing did not allow the piping and ducting to be placed as close as possible to the supporting wall) and re-fixing to allow cassette to slide freely into housing.

6, Cupboard door above kitchen re-hung (lower) to hide clearly out of square frame of cupboard.

7, Dinette table – swing out leaf needed considerable adjustment to allow the lock to work (didn’t work on arrival at dealers and after PDI, the dealer having been told of problem after initial delivery of motorhome to the dealer).

8, Two hinges on wardrobe were faulty. These were swapped for good hinges taken from hinged shelves below that would not be used.

9, Silicone beading needed on both sides of Kitchen worktop. There was a strip of plastic strip/beading at the rear of the worktop, but not the sides. However the bathroom worktop had the plastic strip/beading on all three sides.

10, Lock put on bathroom sliding door to stop door sliding open when travelling. The door is not fitted squarely, there is a gap at the top (4mm) when the door is shut. If this gap is closed with the magnetic strips in contact, the one side of the door is lifted off its roller. 

11, 230v a.c. wiring in Consumer unit needed re-terminating. The cable clamps clamped the inner conductors only and not the cable sheath on all cables. This is a really bad electrical installation fault, showing no understanding by the fitter of electrical standards.

12, Horizontal external joint between Luton and panel between Fiat cab and conversion offside sidewall needed new mastic added. There was a clearly visible crack in the mastic along the whole original mastic joint.

13, It appears there should have been Velcro on the cab door pillars to stop cab curtains gaping when shut. I have added Velcro strips to match the existing Velcro strips on the curtains. 

14, Needed to make solid removable panel behind the grill external ventilator. Why? Because cold air comes directly into the motorhome in even the lightest wind. It is uncomfortable. Also the electrical wiring for the grill can been seen easily from outside the motorhome. I would imagine that when cleaning the outside of the motorhome, the use of a water spray would result in the electrical wiring getting wet. This would happen because the ventilator grill is above head height. A water spray can easily be directed downwards when cleaning the refrigerator grills, to stop water ingress.

15, The central third brake light. I decided to check the water proofing, as this third brake light is a well known water ingress weak point with many motorhome manufacturers. I found that the non-setting mastic had been put at the bottom only of the hole where the cables exit the motorhome body. This actually resulted in providing a funnel for water to enter the motorhome fabric. I have of course fully filled the hole with silicone mastic and put a silicone bead around the top and sides of the third brake light housing.

16, Fixed bed found not to be level. Head end was 25mm higher than foot end. Obviously incorrectly installed. Found out this was the reason the metal frame of the bed appeared to be twisted. When the mounting of the foot end of the bed corrected, the bed frame lay flat correctly and the bed felt flatter when in use. Mounting also had to re-inforced as it had started to deform (sag downwards).

17, The ‘Project 2000’ TV slide mechanism would not stay locked when travelling and would allow the TV to swing out alarmingly when turning left. Took mechanism down and found out it had been installed incorrectly. I had to file off some of the locking mechanism, so that it would work properly when re-installed, rather than re-fitting it correctly and having to drill new mounting points in the ceiling. There were many abandoned screw holes under the mechanism – as if the Chausson fitter had had several attempts at fitting the mechanism. 

18, External locker door adjusted to even top and bottom gaps and ensure top weather strip in contact with motorhome body.

19, Gap with bathroom sliding door fixed after investigation and finding roller track had become unattached from roof. In the doorway there was two fixings only, with as said one completely failed – screw was stripped. Fixed with 4 new fixings – improved fixings with broad flat heads to support the door more evenly.

20, Screws in the table wall connection moulding where not put in flush and allowed to be protruding causing gouges in the wall mounted aluminium section.

21, Screws around the door footwell where not put in flush and allowed to protrude.

22, Some of the window external mastic is very poorly applied and unsightly.

23, Stay on external locker does not work. It cannot possibly work as the geometry is all wrong.

24, Two of the acrylic windows are not visually clear, badly distorting the view. These are to be replaced under warranty.

25, One of the above locker fixings in the TV slot is badly chipped and visible around the plastic cover.

26, Vertical cable trunking by kitchen sink is 6mm too short, leaving an unsightly gap. 

27, Cupboard frame above kitchen is clearly out of square.

28, The floor covering is clearly covering indentations and also has air bubbles where the covering has not fully adhered to the base floor.

29, Main habitation door retainer clip broke after 12 days use. To be replaced under warranty.


----------



## Flamez

Agilityman, but apart from that we are pleased lol.....

We love our Chausson Allegro 94...,


----------



## Pet12

Agilityman said:


> Sorry to rain on the parade, but these are the faults I found with my 2011 Chausson Flash S2:-
> 
> 1, Black hot-air duct cover under bed re-cut to allow ducting to connect properly to terminal under bed just outside bathroom door. The ducting was so stretched it was not fully home in the terminal and was allowing the hot air to escape in the under bed void.
> 
> 2, Bathroom hot-air duct terminal fixed permanently to the wall (internal part of terminal - under bed). This kept dropping off, separating from the external part of the terminal. I also bedded the external part of the terminal with silicone to the shower wall. I would have thought this should have been done as the shower water would find its way into the wooden shower wall?
> 
> 3, Thetford WC flush button bezel fixed properly. The cut-out in the wooden wall was too large, allowing the bezel to move and gape.
> 
> 4, Shelf under the bed (next to wardrobe) not level. One of the support blocks needed re-fixing lower down to level the shelf.
> 
> 5, Water piping and electrical ducting in WC housing needed re-distribution and discard of original fixing (this fixing did not allow the piping and ducting to be placed as close as possible to the supporting wall) and re-fixing to allow cassette to slide freely into housing.
> 
> 6, Cupboard door above kitchen re-hung (lower) to hide clearly out of square frame of cupboard.
> 
> 7, Dinette table - swing out leaf needed considerable adjustment to allow the lock to work (didn't work on arrival at dealers and after PDI, the dealer having been told of problem after initial delivery of motorhome to the dealer).
> 
> 8, Two hinges on wardrobe were faulty. These were swapped for good hinges taken from hinged shelves below that would not be used.
> 
> 9, Silicone beading needed on both sides of Kitchen worktop. There was a strip of plastic strip/beading at the rear of the worktop, but not the sides. However the bathroom worktop had the plastic strip/beading on all three sides.
> 
> 10, Lock put on bathroom sliding door to stop door sliding open when travelling. The door is not fitted squarely, there is a gap at the top (4mm) when the door is shut. If this gap is closed with the magnetic strips in contact, the one side of the door is lifted off its roller.
> 
> 11, 230v a.c. wiring in Consumer unit needed re-terminating. The cable clamps clamped the inner conductors only and not the cable sheath on all cables. This is a really bad electrical installation fault, showing no understanding by the fitter of electrical standards.
> 
> 12, Horizontal external joint between Luton and panel between Fiat cab and conversion offside sidewall needed new mastic added. There was a clearly visible crack in the mastic along the whole original mastic joint.
> 
> 13, It appears there should have been Velcro on the cab door pillars to stop cab curtains gaping when shut. I have added Velcro strips to match the existing Velcro strips on the curtains.
> 
> 14, Needed to make solid removable panel behind the grill external ventilator. Why? Because cold air comes directly into the motorhome in even the lightest wind. It is uncomfortable. Also the electrical wiring for the grill can been seen easily from outside the motorhome. I would imagine that when cleaning the outside of the motorhome, the use of a water spray would result in the electrical wiring getting wet. This would happen because the ventilator grill is above head height. A water spray can easily be directed downwards when cleaning the refrigerator grills, to stop water ingress.
> 
> 15, The central third brake light. I decided to check the water proofing, as this third brake light is a well known water ingress weak point with many motorhome manufacturers. I found that the non-setting mastic had been put at the bottom only of the hole where the cables exit the motorhome body. This actually resulted in providing a funnel for water to enter the motorhome fabric. I have of course fully filled the hole with silicone mastic and put a silicone bead around the top and sides of the third brake light housing.
> 
> 16, Fixed bed found not to be level. Head end was 25mm higher than foot end. Obviously incorrectly installed. Found out this was the reason the metal frame of the bed appeared to be twisted. When the mounting of the foot end of the bed corrected, the bed frame lay flat correctly and the bed felt flatter when in use. Mounting also had to re-inforced as it had started to deform (sag downwards).
> 
> 17, The 'Project 2000' TV slide mechanism would not stay locked when travelling and would allow the TV to swing out alarmingly when turning left. Took mechanism down and found out it had been installed incorrectly. I had to file off some of the locking mechanism, so that it would work properly when re-installed, rather than re-fitting it correctly and having to drill new mounting points in the ceiling. There were many abandoned screw holes under the mechanism - as if the Chausson fitter had had several attempts at fitting the mechanism.
> 
> 18, External locker door adjusted to even top and bottom gaps and ensure top weather strip in contact with motorhome body.
> 
> 19, Gap with bathroom sliding door fixed after investigation and finding roller track had become unattached from roof. In the doorway there was two fixings only, with as said one completely failed - screw was stripped. Fixed with 4 new fixings - improved fixings with broad flat heads to support the door more evenly.
> 
> 20, Screws in the table wall connection moulding where not put in flush and allowed to be protruding causing gouges in the wall mounted aluminium section.
> 
> 21, Screws around the door footwell where not put in flush and allowed to protrude.
> 
> 22, Some of the window external mastic is very poorly applied and unsightly.
> 
> 23, Stay on external locker does not work. It cannot possibly work as the geometry is all wrong.
> 
> 24, Two of the acrylic windows are not visually clear, badly distorting the view. These are to be replaced under warranty.
> 
> 25, One of the above locker fixings in the TV slot is badly chipped and visible around the plastic cover.
> 
> 26, Vertical cable trunking by kitchen sink is 6mm too short, leaving an unsightly gap.
> 
> 27, Cupboard frame above kitchen is clearly out of square.
> 
> 28, The floor covering is clearly covering indentations and also has air bubbles where the covering has not fully adhered to the base floor.
> 
> 29, Main habitation door retainer clip broke after 12 days use. To be replaced under warranty.


----------



## Pet12

Hi Agilityman
I dont know what happened with my first reply I must have done something wrong.

What I was trying to write was I am sorry you seem to have so many faults, I dont have any probs with my welcome 76, other than a broken shower room handle which my Mrs did but that is being changed soon. Pete


----------



## Fermenter

cartechblue said:


> considering buying a Chausson Welcome 76
> Anybody have any feedback on this model or Chausson in general I have been a Swift owner and fancy a change hopefully for the better.


Recently bought a 76 and very pleased with it. Do you still have yours and would be interested to know how you have found it in the last 2 years.


----------

